# Primaforce Phenibut Dosing



## matisyahu (Dec 2, 2011)

HI, I just purchased phenibut from amazon, and I was wondering how much I should take? I'm 17, weigh about 145.

Also, could I take it tonight, to see if it helps. Then take it 2 days later for a wedding?


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

It's a nootropic, not a stimulant, just so you're aware/
Just start with lower doses to assess your tolerance and work from there.
There is the risk of dependency, so cycle off periodically


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

a nootropic with strong anxiolytic properties and a very high tolerance/abuse potential.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

matisyahu said:


> HI, I just purchased phenibut from amazon, and I was wondering how much I should take? I'm 17, weigh about 145, and im very sensitive to stimulants.


Definitely 250mg-500mg to begin with... I'd go with 250, tolerance increases REALLY quickly with this supp the lower you can start with the better. Never use more than 2 days in a row. 1 on 2 off usually is best.


----------



## matisyahu (Dec 2, 2011)

I actually only bought it for a wedding that i'm going to next week. So no need to worry about tolerance. Hopefully it arrives before then. <.<

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

matisyahu said:


> I actually only bought it for a wedding that i'm going to next week. So no need to worry about tolerance. Hopefully it arrives before then. <.<
> 
> Thanks for all the replies.


Oh ok, well maybe you can just take 500mg if you're not using it again so soon.. but careful drinking on it cause it's similar to drinking on a benzo (potentiator!)... and give it 2-3 hours max to kick in before taking slightly more, if you really feel no difference that is


----------



## matisyahu (Dec 2, 2011)

I've just received my prima force phenibut and it smells like **** literally its unbearable smell. Is this normal?

Edit: its been about an hour and 10 mins. I'm starting to feel better, could be placebo but idk. Could anyone tell me how much I should take for a wedding in 2 days? I took about 270mg maybe 280. Should I try 500?


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

matisyahu said:


> I've just received my prima force phenibut and it smells like **** literally its unbearable smell. Is this normal?
> 
> Edit: its been about an hour and 10 mins. I'm starting to feel better, could be placebo but idk. Could anyone tell me how much I should take for a wedding in 2 days? I took about 270mg maybe 280. Should I try 500?


well forget the smell lol how did it taste??

And yes come that day you can definitely bump it up to 500, especially considering that tolerance goes up (even a little bit) with every use.


----------

